# 2021 xpress 22 sw extreme redfis package



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

THIS 22 XPRESS JUST ARRIVED ITS CHARCOAL GREY AND SILVER HAS THE EXTREME REDFISH PACKAGE 80# TROLLING MOTOR, BATTREY CHARGER, ATLAS JACK PLATE, HUMMINGBIRD G3N 9 INCH CHIRP GPS/GRAPH, UPGRADED TO 6 GAUGE WIRING HARNESSPOWERED WITH YAMAHA VF175LA, ALUMINUM TRAILER PACKAGE HELP PAD HURRY THIS BOAT WONT LAST LONG CALL STEVEN AT ARANSAS PASS PREMIER YAMAHA TODAY BEFORE THERE GONE $49,136.00:texasflag


----------

